# Zykluszeit umgehen



## brezeldieb (14 November 2010)

mui,
ich möchte gerne wissen ob ich die zykluszeit bei der s7 1200 umgehen kann?
Problem:ich  habe ein wickelpaket was ich von einem abwickler auf einen aufwickler umwickeln möchte.
wenn der zyklus gerade läuft und sich am eingang ein neuees  signal anliegt, kann dieses ja erst zu beginn des nächsten zyklus eingelesen werden.ich möchte aber das das sofort passiert.
hat da jemand eine idee?


----------



## Corosop15 (14 November 2010)

Hallo brezeldieb,

*sofort *wird es nicht gehen, aber garantiert während des Zykluses. Hast Du schon mal das Handbuch / Bedienungsanleitung durchforstet in Sachen "Interrupt" bzw. "Alarmeingänge"?

Gruß
Corosop15


----------



## brezeldieb (14 November 2010)

nein im hanbuch hatte ich noch nicht gelesen dachte das jemand so vielleicht ne idee hätte oder schon mal sowas gemacht hat.


----------



## hucki (14 November 2010)

@brezeldieb

Sollte es Dir nicht zu denken geben, daß Dir jetzt schon zum dritten Mal geraten wurde, Dir mal das Handbuch zu Gemüte zu führen?

Wie wär's mit lesen?

Wir können ja schließlich nicht alles für Dich machen!
Es sei denn, Du willst was dafür löhnen.


----------



## blasterbock (7 Dezember 2010)

> euch ist schon bewust das das umgehen von sperren sowie die private nutzung des netzes in firmen ein kündigungsgrund ist ?


 
Häh ?

Mak_bouh, was bist Du denn für einer ?
Hast Du Langeweile ?
Shift-Taste kaputt ?


----------



## Jan (7 Dezember 2010)

blasterbock schrieb:


> Häh ?
> 
> Mak_bouh, was bist Du denn für einer ?
> Hast Du Langeweile ?
> Shift-Taste kaputt ?


 
Er hat nicht richtig gelesen, worum es geht.
Ich denke er hat eher Frust als Langeweile.
Seine Shift-Taste ist nicht kaputt (siehe Fragezeichen am Satzende).


----------



## Paule (7 Dezember 2010)

Mak_bouh schrieb:


> euch ist schon bewust das das umgehen von sperren sowie die private nutzung des netzes in firmen ein kündigungsgrund ist ?


Also ich denke er ist im falschen Forum oder hat absolut keine Ahnung von was er spricht. *ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (7 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Also ich denke er ist im falschen Forum oder hat absolut keine Ahnung von was er spricht. *ROFL*



Ich tippe auf Sinnlos-Spam und sowas wird gesperrt, samt Account!


----------

